
Writing and maintaining enterprise software with React - gusguslf
https://medium.com/@Extia/writing-and-maintaining-enterprise-software-with-react-c2fac282f385
======
crooked-v
"Webpack hell" is why I've been a strong proponent of using react-app-wired to
piggyback off all the work that goes into create-react-app.

Some of that complexity may go away with CRA 2, since Babel 7 macros can cover
a hefty amount of stuff that's only possible with Webpack or another
preprocessor today - including file loading.

Though, then there's the problem of everything tilting towards the entire
dependency tree happening in Babel, and having a bajillion Babel macros
instead of a bajillion Webpack config entries...

~~~
gusguslf
Yes, might be the case. We went for next.js, I feel that right now, you should
not really write your own babel/webpack config, it's probably simpler to go
for an existing framework and accept its limitations, that go full custom. It
makes things complicated. Yes, not using your favourite router/your css
processor is sad, but I start to think that they're not worth it. And the
frameworks are moving to be more customisable.

